# My puppy didnt make it....



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

My little furbaby died this morning.    And her brother as well. And now 2 more puppies are sick. I cant believe it. I was supposed to pick her up next weekend. My poor little girl is gone before I ever got the chance to see her.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh hun i'm so sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  /comfort


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> WHAT?? what happen! im so sorry why were they gonna gie you a sick pup ?


She got sick last sunday, she got parvo. I was hoping she would get better. and that was the plan before she got sick.  (to pick her up on may 14)


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh nikki I am so sorry. I know you were so excited to get your puppy. I will be praying for you.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm so sorry to hear this   

kisses nat


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

big hugs to you sweetie, i know this is such a difficult time for you .


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that..Parvo is a terrible disease. I know you are dissaspointed!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Nikki im so very sorry. I read about her being sick and i prayed for them to pull through. Do you have any idea how she caught the parvo? *hugs*


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Seren said:


> Nikki im so very sorry. I read about her being sick and i prayed for them to pull through. Do you have any idea how she caught the parvo? *hugs*


The breeder told me the other day, (when I asked her how the puppies got parvo) that she has had litters with parvo before and thats is why she doesn't let the puppies out in the backyard. :? First of all, why didn't she tell me this from the beginning? And second, parvo can live in kennels too, not just outside. It was my own mistake buying from a breeder who I couldn't meet. If I ever decide to look for another puppy, it will definitely be somewhere I can meet the breeder and the puppies in person.


Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I understand hun and agree with you. I havent met my breeder yet....but she was recommended to me and has a very good well known reputation. I know its early but will you get a Chi now?My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OH NO!! I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, I still want a chi. I dont think im gonna start looking for another one just yet. Im still sorta in shock. I just found out about an hour ago. I just cant believe she didnt make it.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

That is so sad...I know we were all hoping she would pull through ok.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

That is so sad...I know we were all hoping she would pull through ok.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

The breeder needs reporting! :evil:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

oh, so sorry to hear that..we send you lots of hugs!


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

My heart is aching for you. Pearl and I send our deepest sympathies.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Geez - im so sorry! awww awful, it must be truely devestating. Erm not sure what to write now, ive never been in a situation like this but i hope things get better for you and i am so sorry for your little Chi. 
R.I.P x x x x


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh no, I am so sorry for you Nikki, I know how much you were looking forward to your darling. And so soon to be picked up too. I am really very sorry  

Thoughts, 
Meg


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

So sorry, was hoping they were going to make it


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm so sorry, that is horrible....


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks ladies....


----------



## Lady&trampsmom (Oct 8, 2004)

ooo hunnie im so sorry to hear that


----------



## Kim1181 (Mar 17, 2005)

Nikki I am so sorry, how awful. We get so attached to our animals. I hope you'll find a new puppy soon.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I am sad for you. I send lots of hugs to you
<HUGGZ><HUGGZ><HUGGZ><HUGGZ><HUGGZ><HUGGZ><HUGGZ><HUGGZ>


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I am very sorry. I was hoping your baby would make it as someone else's baby did recently. I hope you can feel like looking for a baby again soon


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Omg! That's horrible!! I'm so sorry...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm glad that you will still be getting a puppy. you would make an excellent chi mommy.....


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> i'm glad that you will still be getting a puppy. you would make an excellent chi mommy.....


Aw, thank you. That is so sweet.


Thanks everyone for your sympathies.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that. Poor little puppies-never had a chance. Hugs to you.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im so sorry Nikki


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this. We all had such high hopes your baby would make it. Parvo is such a horrid thing.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Nicky, i know exactly what you are going trough right now,it happend to me too,what a heartbreaker it is,i am starting to look for another one,just gotta have a chi,sorry for your loss


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

stefania said:


> Nicky, i know exactly what you are going trough right now,it happend to me too,what a heartbreaker it is,i am starting to look for another one,just gotta have a chi,sorry for your loss


How long ago did it happen? A part of me wants to look for another one, but another part feels bad for just forgetting about my furbaby. Even though I never met her, I still feel like she was mine.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh dear I am soooooooooo sorry....


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

I am sorry your chi baby died. These chis are our babys. I had to put me kitty, Princess to sleep 4 weeks ago. She was 18 years old, and she also was my baby. Cocoa and Princess were not friends. If cate hissed at me, Cocoa would have a barking fit.

Friends,
Cocoa and his mama Jennie


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss Nikki. I really hope everything works out for you.


----------



## SassyBlueBella (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear that. Parvo is an awful illness that is very difficult to overcome. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

It's so sad you didn't get to know her before this happened. I couldnt imagine how you feel, i've never had to go through this, but I'm sure theres another chi out there for you waiting for you to love them just as much.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I am so sorry for you Nikki. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am so so sorry


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! I am soooo sorry!  *** BIG BIG BIG HUMONGOUS HUGS!!!***


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

I feel for you and hope that you will feel better soon...HUGS


----------



## -x_Sydney_x- (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh! i only just saw this post.
Nikki i am so sorry babe.
you poor darling.
**BIG HUGS**

Extra love n hugs
:angel1:
S xXx


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for being so nice.


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

:sad10: I am SOOOO sorry to hear about your pup. We got Reba a little young (about 8-9 weeks) and about the 2nd day home, she came down with parvo. Found out she had been exposed a few days prior. We almost lost her 3 different days- you'd go to find her limp as a rag with her head all tilted back. I stayed home from work and was up every 4 hours with her giving SQ fluids, meds, nutrical, taking her in for gamma globulin IV, etc. It is so hard when they are so tiny especially. Fortunately, our girl finally pulled through. It is such a nasty disease and little one pound chi pups don't have a lot of reserve to fight such a problem. Avoid getting another pup from the same place for at least a year. That organism can hang around in the dirt, carpets, etc and is VERY hard to get rid of. Other pups will be at risk. Again, I am so sorry and hope you will find another fur baby that you will be able to love.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm so glad your baby pulled through. :wink: I'm definitely NOT getting a puppy from the same place. They have had puppies with parvo before and didn't even tell me till after my puppy got it. :evil: And I even asked her about the history of help problems, and she never mentioned it. I'm gonna find another breeder, hopefully I can find a good one in my area. Thanks for your sympathy.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Nikki i hope you are feeling better today. I definately wouldnt go to that breeder again. She should never have had parvo on her premises if her dogs where vaccinated etc. I hope you find a new baby soon


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im so very happy that Reba is ok now


----------

